# October Haul-My largest haul ever!!!Lots of pics



## new-xero (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi
This is my first haul post on Specktra. These are all my goodies that I have bought in October.













First section is my LUSH stuff. These are both used by my husband and myself.




Products are:
-Dream Cream,Retread,Almond & Coconut smoothie, Dreamwash, Afterlife, Love Lettuce, Ocean Salt, Imperialis, Paradise Regained, Cupcake and Lemony Flutter.




Products are:
T for Toes, Era Roma, Olive Branch, Flying Fox, herbalism, Humango(YUM!), Big blue, Snowcake soap, Godiva, Angel's delight soap, wicci bar, Vitamin E timer tabs, Floating island bath melt,and Lip Service.




paris Hilton's Fairy dust perfume. Smells so good!




Random eyelashes from ebay




120 eyeshadow palette 




A deep blue with shimmer eyeshadow that was made at ColorLab. I named it new-xero
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







She laq and some kind a gorgeous from Benefit








NYX eyeshadows from left to right:
My favorite color,copper, deep bronze,rust
Sunrise,cherry,redhead (I dropped it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), aqua
Olive green,black,herb,yellow

NOW ONTO MAC





Eyeshadows are:Fig 1, Plum dressing, Phloof!,Juxt, Plumage
Powders/blush are: Accentuate Sculpt,MSF Light/med, harmony blush
Liners: Electrolady,Point Black
Paint pots:Artifact,Soft Ochre
Lipstick: Politely Pink
Eyebrow liner:spiked
Select cover-up Concealer:NW20
Brush:224





Powder/blushes: Play Around pink, Stark naked
dazzleglass: Love Alert, Miss Dynamite. I also bought Baby Sparks, but can't seem to find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eye Shadows:Threesome,Outspoken,Inter-view,Danger Zone, Smokey Eye Palette.
Brushes: Adoring Carmine 5 eye brush set

Thanks for looking guys! Sorry for the TL;DR


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

WOOOOWWW Now thats a haul girl!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW huge haul. Very nice things.


----------



## Dani (Oct 30, 2008)

DAYUM.
Omg, Humango bath bomb looks HUGEEE, I want one (I'm a lushaholic...)
Also, since when do the face masks come in black jars???  You got my 2 favorite masks btw, and the giant bottle of olive branch made me drool, my bottles almost empty =(   
AMAZING AMAZING haul!


----------



## new-xero (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_DAYUM.
Omg, Humango bath bomb looks HUGEEE, I want one (I'm a lushaholic...)
Also, since when do the face masks come in black jars???  You got my 2 favorite masks btw, and the giant bottle of olive branch made me drool, my bottles almost empty =(   
AMAZING AMAZING haul!_

 
It is HUGE! It smells sooooooo good. I just want to keep it on my coffee table in the living room and smell it all the time! I think its been maybe 2-3 weeks since the masks have been in the black jars. Olive branch is one of my faves. I'm gonna buy a few bottles of Snow Fairy shower gel soon before the season is over.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 30, 2008)

Wonderful haul


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy your treats


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Lush, MAC, lashes, oh my!!! enjoy


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 30, 2008)

whoooo that is SOME haul!!! Enjoy all those goodies~~


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

wow amazing stuff i like it all! 
enjoy!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow... Great haul! I want all the Lush & MAC stuffs you've


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooohhh I WISH there was a Lush near me! Such awesome, yummy stuff. I'd end up using it all in one day, hehe.

Lucky you, great haul!

P.S. Where did you get the 120 color palette? Ebay?


----------



## n_c (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow... now that's a HAUL!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 30, 2008)

Yowza


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 30, 2008)

insane. love it


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

:d  rools:


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! Awesome haul!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow I love evrything you got! I've been trying to resist going into lush, but those soaps and bath bombs are sooo *pretty*...What does Paris Hilton's perfume smell like? The bottle is too cute.


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice haul, enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW, what a great haul.  Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 31, 2008)

AWESOME haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Colorwise, how does My Favorite Color compare to NYX's Champagne?? MFC looks so pretty!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazing hauling girl!I love Fairy Dust by Paris Hilton,my man just bought me the large bottle,it smells sooooo good-enjoy.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome haul!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

Holy moly, what a huge haul!! That Paris Hilton perfume looks soooo cute!


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## mahreez (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm so jealous! i love everything!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 1, 2008)

wow huge great haul
enjoy


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

nice huge haul. I need to try those lush products!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucky!  You got some awesome stuff!


----------



## artisick (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! Great stuff.. enjoy it all! cuz I sure would =P


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW, that is amazing! I'm not sure what LUSH is??


----------



## val-x (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how does the fairy dust perfume smell like?
what's a colour lab?
what is she laq used for?

Awesome haul btw!


----------



## new-xero (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_I have a few questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how does the fairy dust perfume smell like?
what's a colour lab?
what is she laq used for?

Awesome haul btw!_

 
The perfume is a floral smell with a hint of (citrus) fruit and vanilla. Its really good.
Colorlab is a cosmetics company/counter that allows you to "invent" your own color make up, then they make it right in front of you. Its a really fun process.
::Colorlab Cosmetics::

She laq is a eye liner sealer. It comes with a lip wand, eyeliner brush, and mascara wand so its not just for eyeliner. Its really good if you want long wearing/smudgeproof liner


----------



## new-xero (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monakhd* 

 
_WOW, that is amazing! I'm not sure what LUSH is??_

 
Lush is an AMAZING bath/body company. Their products are natural and hand made and smell soooooo good
Home - LUSH Fresh Handmade Cosmetics
check them out!


----------



## new-xero (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_AWESOME haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colorwise, how does My Favorite Color compare to NYX's Champagne?? MFC looks so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have Champagne, but MFC is very glittery.


----------



## new-xero (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_Ooohhh I WISH there was a Lush near me! Such awesome, yummy stuff. I'd end up using it all in one day, hehe.

Lucky you, great haul!

P.S. Where did you get the 120 color palette? Ebay?_

 
Yeah I got mine on ebay. I paid about $22 shipped for it. Theirs quite a few sellers selling the same palette.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 7, 2008)

Geez that's some serious haul there.  I really enjoyed looking at it.  Living vicariosly through you, lol


----------



## samoxenina (Nov 7, 2008)

That is some haul...congrats!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Good God


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Haul!!! Enjoy =)


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 9, 2008)

Goodness gracious!  That retail therapy bill must have been atrocious!  I htough I was bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  GREAT haul.


----------



## victoriamanda (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn, that's alota stuff!!!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 10, 2008)

now, that's a haul


----------



## hege (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW! Awsome haul!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 10, 2008)

how does the 120 color palette compare pigment wise... are u glad u got it??... and do u have any swatches/pics of u using it??


----------



## cindycs (Dec 16, 2009)

amazinggg haul!!!!!!


----------



## snwbrder69 (Dec 16, 2009)

omg amazingggggg haul!!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 16, 2009)

Lush <3


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 17, 2009)

wow very impressive. 

btw do you use the Select cover-up Concealer on a regular basis i was just wondering how it was coverage wise.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 17, 2009)

i just love ocean salt!


----------

